# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Reynas

## israelito

Hola amigos, hace un año que instalé 20 colmenas, sucede que ahora las abejas son muy agresivas que puedo hacer al respecto. Mis colmenas están ubicadas en cusco-quispicanchis- Distrito de Marcapata.
Saludos.

----------


## TAYEB

Buenas tardes, amigo, has echado el humo con un aparato ? es muy importante que lo hagas 
no me acuerdo del nombre del aparato, pero te dejo el link:  https://www.google.com.pe/search?q=h...w=1339&bih=633

----------

